# Z85 Water Bottle Cage Question



## MikeinJax (Aug 10, 2014)

Gotta question for Z85 owners. The water bottle cage bolts on the seat tube are mounted so that when using a normal cage my water bottle is wedged in under the top tube making it difficult to remove while riding. Does the Felt cage fit differently or is there a cage people have found that has the mounting bracket such that the bottle sits down lower on the frame?

I can use a smaller bottle but even then it barely fits, and here in FL we need plenty of hydration on long rides!

Thanks


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I love felt, but they blew it on a number of models with seat tube bottle bosses that are entirely too high. Try a sidewinder type bottle cage that will allow removal from the side.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Blackburn makes a similar, side loading waterbottle cage, an excellent solution for your problem.


----------



## MikeinJax (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you guys for the suggestions - I have a sidewinder but the bottle is still crammed into the bottom of the TT and the bottle is difficult to pull out. I'll look at the Backburn but it would be nice if someone made a cage with the mounting holes higher in the cage so the bottle sits lower.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing - but most bottles have the same relative hole location (as far as I have seen). Let us know if you find one that works better.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Now the problem is clearer to me.

Some cages do offer a second set of holes for "adjustable" mounting.
See the Arundel web site.

Another option may be to file the holes on a metal cage to an oval shape, providing there's enough material. That may give you sufficient clearance.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

What size frame? I have no problems with the bottle cages on my Z4.


----------



## MikeinJax (Aug 10, 2014)

My Z85 is a 2014 56cm and my bottles are 24 oz, but even with smaller bottles the clearance is marginal at best.

The cages from Arundel look like they may work better than what I have - I'll have to visit the LBS to verify. Not sure there's enough material to either slot or drill new holes.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is my 2014 Z85 54cm. How big is your bottle? I don't recall any problems with the bottle on the seat tube and it seems like there should be plenty of room under the TT.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

MikeinJax said:


> My Z85 is a 2014 56cm and my bottles are 24 oz, but even with smaller bottles the clearance is marginal at best.
> 
> The cages from Arundel look like they may work better than what I have - I'll have to visit the LBS to verify. Not sure there's enough material to either slot or drill new holes.


My Z4 is a 56cm as well and I'm using Elite cages and the adjustable mounting holes and have no clearance issues. I find it hard to believe that the water bottle mounts are in a different location on the different frames. I almost always carry 24oz bottles.


----------



## MikeinJax (Aug 10, 2014)

Interesting - here's a pic of mine with the sidewinder cage. Hard to tell for sure with different camera angles, but it appears yours sits lower on the seat tube.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Interesting, it does look like yours is higher up. Since its unlikely that the holes on the bikes are different, it probably just the design of the cages and where their holes are located relative to the bottom of the cage.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Plenty of room on mine. I should note that the elite cages have very flexible options for mounting...


----------

